# Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?



## amdintel (3. Februar 2011)

*Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

auf welchem Wege werden eigentlich die Daten übertragen 
wenn ich Server in mitte - ost  USA 
oder Australien  aufrufe ? 

geht das über Übersee Kabel oder über Sat ?


weis das jemand ?

was mich etwas wundert der Seidenbau  (laden von Bildern ) recht langsam fast so als wenn ich mit 56 K Modem , ich habe aber hier vollen Speed  ca. 4000


----------



## robbe (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Ich glaube das meiste geht über Überseekabel. 
Das der Speed nicht immer optimal ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich denke mal die Kabel sind immer ganz gut ausgelastet und dazu kommt dann auch noch die große Entfernung.


----------



## Biosman (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Sollte in Deutschland nicht ein neuer knotenpunkt für Europa gebaut werden? Was ist eigentlich aus der sache geworden?


----------



## jumperm (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*



robbe schrieb:


> Ich glaube das meiste geht über Überseekabel.


Ich würde eher sagen, dass alles über Kabel läuft, den so ein Sat-Uplink der kostet einiges und ist stark Bandbreitenbeschränkt. Hinzu kommt die minimale Signallaufzeit von min. 239 ms (Quelle).

Zur Frage nach dem langsamen Bildaufbau würde ich sagen, dass der Server, der die Daten liefert, das limitierende Medium ist, den ein hoher Ping hat wenig mit Datendurchsatz zu tun.


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

99% sind Seekabel. Wir unterhalten auf der Arbeit eine 2Mbit SAT-Verbindung nach Südamerika. Hat gerade bei schlechtem Wetter einige Probleme und ist nicht wirklich billig.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Ja, die ART der Leitung hat nichts damit zu tun, wie lange es dauert, die Bilder zu laden. Die VERZÖGERUNG, bis das runterladen beginnt, DIE wäre davon abhängig. Also quasi vom Ping abhängig. Wenn das Laden also länger dauert, dann eher, weil der Server mit den Bildern grad überlastet ist oder vlt auch einfach so oder so zu wenig upload-Bandbreite bietet. 

Oder aber es gibt/gab ein temporäres Problem bei irgendeinem Verteilerpunkt oder so, so dass für ne Weile jeglicher Datenfluss zu diesem Server nicht richtig klappte.


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Die Zeit Verschiebung  mit berücksichtigen, 
(ich kenne das Problem mit der Zeit  Verschiebung und hatte schon Übersee Verbindungen Anfang der 90ziger Jahre über das Intranet zu den USA, das ging damals über das alte Übersee Kabel ein Donalod hat gedauert oft ), nun das ist sehr lange her und inzwischen haben wird Breit Band Internet was es damals nicht gab .

bei mir kamen heute morgen u.a. nur ca. 30 /kbits nur an, 
ob das an den fast nur Überland Leistungen  USA/ Australien  vielleicht  liegt?  
die haben fast überall Telefon/Internet nur Überland Leistungen .
„hatte  heute morgen dort nach Wohnungen  gekuckt „

ich finde es trotzdem immer wieder sehr interessant wenn man sich die Entfernung 
vorstellt,  fast ganz um die Erde herrum ... von meinem UMTS Stick Kabellos  
bis an das andere Ende der Welt zu funken .


----------



## robbe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Naja du Funkst ja nicht bis ans andere Ende der Welt, sondern nur bis zum nächsten Mobilfunkmast.
Aber faszinierend ist die ganze Sache trotzdem.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Ich finde ess ehrlich gesagt noch viel faszinierender, dass es TROTZDEM zB in Brasilien Ureinwohner gibt, die noch nie mit einem Menschen außerhalb ihre Stammes Kontakt hatten... ^^


----------



## amdintel (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*



robbe schrieb:


> Naja du Funkst ja nicht bis ans andere Ende der Welt, sondern nur bis zum nächsten Mobilfunkmast.
> Aber faszinierend ist die ganze Sache trotzdem.




es  ist trotzdem interessiert die Entfernung, 

vielleicht in Peru einen Email Acound der dann weiter nach USA von da aus über Australien usw ? also so eine Art von  eine DAten umrundung  um die Erde"
also nur Text" dauert vielleicht 60-120 sec? 
Bei dem Test würde mich interessieren,
wie lange die Daten wirklich   Unterwegs sind?  
also keine Bilder nur reiner Text z.b  A4 Seite ...

nur stellt sich die Frage wie macht man das?
also die Daten direkt senden ohne Server warte Zeiten  
jemand eine Idee ?

ich glaube so was hat noch keiner gemacht ? 
wenn dem so sein könnte ? 
wer das ein sehr guter Grund das zu versuchen?.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*



Du brauchst keine Sekunde um die Daten zu verschicken....

Du brauchst folgende Zeit um eine Datei komplett zu versenden:

Ping + Größe der Datei/Bandbreite=Zeit bis zum vollständigen Erhalt der Datei

Die meisten also fast alle Daten gehen heute über Glasfaser-Überseekabel. Das hat aber weniger damit zu tun, das Glasfaser schneller ist, sondern einfach damit, das du bei Glasfaser nicht so viele Stationen brauchst um das gedämpfte Signal wieder zu verstärken. Daher verwendest du auch Multimode und keine Singelmode Fasern. Das hat einfach eine Kosten und Infrastruktur Frage.

Für eine Erdumrundung musst du so ca 1-2 Sekunden einrechnen, mehr eigentlich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## amdintel (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

es geht aber nicht alles mit Licht Geschw.  die Welt ist nicht mit Glasfaser Vernetzt.
oft sind da noch lange alte  Kupfer Leitungen zwischen 
u.a USA/Australien die haben oft noch alte  Oberland Leistungen wo auch DSL durch läuft


----------



## bingo88 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Naja, da würde ich mir mehr Sorgen um die Leistung der Knotenpunkte machen. Wenn die gut ausgelastet sind dauert es eben länger, bis deine Pakete zum Ziel geroutet wurden. Es gibt dann noch ein paar andere Feinheiten (z. B. Unterschiedliche MTUs), die deine Übertragunszeit beeinflussen. Ich würde mal behaupten, die reine Übertragungszeit auf dem Medium spielt da die geringere Rolle...


----------



## amdintel (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

das ist richtig das muß man mit einkalkulieren , 
kannst du eh nicht ausschließen,weil jedes Land seine eigene Zeit hat und dem entsprechen die Server mehr oder weniger ausgelastet sind  Weltweit


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Ob du jetzt über Glasfaser oder über eine Kupferleitung gehst, hat was die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Information angeht rein garnichts zu tun... Schau dir einfach mal die Telegraphengleichung an, dann siehst du das du eine EM Welle hast, welche sich über den Leiter ausdehnt bei Kupfer, und EM-Wellen bewegen sich alle mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit(jeweils die entsprechende im Medium, wobei hier ja auf der Oberfläche die Welle sich ausbreiten sollte wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab)

Das Medium spielt also nur in soweit eine Rolle mit der Laufzeit, das du bei Kupfer mehr Verstärker brauchst, in denen du halt jeweils ein paar Nano oder Milli-Sekunden brauchst. Das wars aber auch. Ob du jetzt 1 Meter Glasfaser, Kupfer oder whot ever hast, das Signal brauch gleich lang um die Strecke zurück zu legen...

Ob das Ding jetzt über der Erde oder drunter ist spielt auch keine Rolle. Nur bei Unwettern etc haste bei über der Erde halt die Gefahr das dir das Ding umfällt und die Leitung kaputt ist, aber das hat mit der Leistungsfähigkeit an sich nichts zu tun. Bei nem Erdkabel haste ja auch die Gefahr das irgend nen Depp mim Bagger das Ding anbaggert...

Was ne Rolle spielt, ist ob es unterwegs zu einem Übertragungsfehler kommt und die Daten nochmal übertragen werden müssen, oder ob ein Knoten ÜBERlastet ist.


----------



## Chriss4Cross (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

Gib doch mal tracert in der cmd Konsole&dann die Adresse ein die du haben möchtest, dann siehst du das Routing&die Ping Stationen.. 

EDIT:
Hab grad mal www.whitehouse.gov angepingt, da sieht man, dass von dem Abshcicken aus Hamburg? (HH) bis zur Ankunft in den USA ca. 100ms vergehen:

  1     3 ms     6 ms     3 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2    58 ms    51 ms    49 ms  217.0.116.204
  3    55 ms    53 ms    53 ms  217.0.76.178
  4    62 ms    57 ms    57 ms  hh-ea4-i.HH.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.33.37]
  5    63 ms    57 ms    58 ms  194.25.210.226
  6   169 ms   163 ms   161 ms  po1-20G.ar3.ATL2.gblx.net [67.16.143.174]
  7   166 ms   161 ms   161 ms  64.209.37.11


----------



## klauschwein (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet technischer Aufbau  Übersee Verbindungen ?*

DAMIT hat alles angefangen... wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, krame ich gerne meinen "optische telekommunikation"-hefter mal raus. da hätte ich dann auch mehr technische daten... das ganze war sogar bestandteil meiner prüfung gewesen


----------

